# objecting to extensions that do not need planning



## dante (23 Jul 2013)

I have a neighbour who has plans to erect an extension behind his house which will take up almost half of the back garden but will meet the specifications for not requiring planning permission. 
It will be 1.3m above our shared boundary wall and as a result will have significant light implicationf for our living room which is actually sunk below ground level by 45cm.

Is there any way that I can object to this?
It is likely to have significant impact on the light in the back garden and in our house and in my opinion is likely to have a significant knock on effect on the re sale value of my property.


----------



## Luternau (23 Jul 2013)

I had a similar thing happen to me-though no part of my property was not 45cm below ground ( which would not be grounds to object anyway).
I objected based on scale, height, impact etc. Permission was denied. Happy days. They reapplied with a slightly smaller size (area) but not height. The new plan was exempt on scale grounds and I could not object even though the impact on me was the same.
The planners said they agreed with me that the height of the proposed development was too big but as long as it was exempt on scale (remaining garden area) there was nothing I could do. In essence, they said the planning laws were an ass in this regard!


----------



## dante (24 Jul 2013)

On looking again I reckon that he has planned to go above ground floor level and will contravene the guidelines as a result.
Who do I speak to in planning to clarify this and to report concerns that the proposed extension should in fact require planning?


----------



## Time (24 Jul 2013)

Planning enforcement.


----------

